# English Retriever in Port Colborne, ON



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

If anyone in the area is interested...I came across the following ad:

English Retriever - St. Catharines Free Pets - Kijiji St. Catharines Canada.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sad for her. I hope she finds a furever home.


----------

